# Built in brake controllers



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Does anyone else have problems running their electric over hydraulic trailer brakes, with factory built in controllers


----------



## Mark13 (Jan 23, 2013)

Depends what truck you're using. My only experience with E/H brakes is behind a 2012 F350. The factory controller worked very well for it, effortless and smooth stops. However the built in controller on the 2010 F350 won't "see" the brakes on the trailer and they won't work from the factory controller. It works fine on electric drum brakes though.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

We fooled the controller! We wired a brake magnet in-line up on the neck, works like a charm


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a 7-Horse Sooner with electric over hydraulic that I pull with a '05 F-350 with the built in controller. My trailer guy added some kind of adapter for about $100 and I've never had any problems with it. As I recall, the built in controllers that Ford uses are basically a Tekonshas Prodigy


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

No problems. I have a 30 ft Big Tex with E/H brakes. Bought two Tekonshas Prodigy controllers for the Dodge 2500, Chevy 3500 dually, and the 2014 Dodge Ram 3500 dually with factory controller. All work great, especially the new Dodge 3500. I'll never go back to electric brakes on a big trailer and just wish I had E/H on my 36 ft 5th Wheel RV. The combination of truck exhaust brake and E/H brakes is a big safety plus for sure. I think I read in some Forums that Ford's were having more problems with controllers but work arounds are available. I would call Tech Support for the company who makes your controller and tell them your problems and they should have solutions to most controller problems. Check all your leads and grounds as that is usually the issue.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

jturbo10 said:


> Check all your leads and grounds as that is usually the issue.


I spray all my plugs with CorrosionX ( http://www.corrosionx.com/electronics.html ) and it solved what few intermittent problems I was having on connectivity.


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

It's a Chevy? We have the same problem it's. Real pain!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, it's a Chevy


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

We have the same problem and we have 3 of them! No one can figure it out! It's been to the dealership and trailer shop several times! Let me know if you figure something out'


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Ford/Chevy Adapter for BrakeRite Electric / Hydraulic Actuators #4845900
Be the first to review this product

The Ford/Chevy Adapter allows you to use the BrakeRite Electric Over Hydraulic Brake Actuator with 2006.5 and up model Fords and Chevys with integral factory brake controllers.

Don't know how this works, I run across it whenever I was having trouble, I wired a cheap brake magnet inline up on the neck. I tricked my truck!!! Not perfect but works


----------



## blake2727 (Jul 30, 2014)

GM factory controllers are not setup to run electric over hyd. The Dodge is set up to run either and I'm not sure about the Ford. We had to put the prodigy 3's in our GM's but the Dodge you can just change the factory one to run either.


----------

